# Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?



## RheinBarbe (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Habe die Suchfunktion genutzt, konnte aber nichts finden.

Mich würde mal Interessieren, was ist aus der Marke Silstar geworden? Zu dem Beginn meiner Angelkarriere gab es viele Ruten und Rollen dieser Marke, mittlerweile ist die Firma wohl (schon länger) nicht mehr auf dem Markt.

Jedoch hab ich gestern bisschen gegooglet und in Korea scheint es Silstar wohl noch zu geben.
Link: http://www.silstar.co.kr/

Ok, im asiatischen Teil dieser Welt schein Silstar wohl noch zu existieren, dachte ich mir.

In Ungarn (Europa) aber scheint Silstar wohl auch noch zu existieren.
Link: http://www.dam-silstar.hu/

Das macht mich stutzig, weil was es in Ungarn gibt, sollte es doch auch in Deutschland geben. Oder sind das noch alte Restbestände, was ich aber niiht glaube.


Vielleicht weiss ja irgendjemand hier im Board genau bescheid, würde mich halt mal Interessieren.

Gruss
LD


----------



## melis (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Frag einfach unter www.Silstar.com was los ist und berichte hier.


----------



## udoopn (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ich vermisse immernoch meine alte 4,20 m Matchrute von Silstar. #h Da ist leider vor 15 Jahren die Spitze abgebrochen... Traumhaft leicht, sensibel, ohne Belastung starr, ohne rumgezitter und Tüdel an der Spitze und genug Kraft um mal einen Zufallskarpfen zu drillen. :vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



udoopn schrieb:


> Ich vermisse immernoch meine alte 4,20 m Matchrute von Silstar. #h


 
Die Smaragd - grüne ? Ich habe sie noch.....:vik:


----------



## Lustt (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

von wegen deutschland....

was es in ungarn und sonst in ex-osteuropa gibt, davon kann man in deutschland nur träumen! oder hat mal einer von euch schon von Energofish gehört? oder von Senzor?
ja... das sind die namen der weltmeister! alles was ich von energofish in deutschland gefunden habe, waren die posen der marke "Cralusso" - sauteuer aber einzigartig in leistung und qualität! und da warte ich auch schon seit längerer zeit darauf, dass meine händler hier in der gegend die "Cralusso surf" ins angebot nehmen. aber pustekuchen! die kriegt man höchstens, wenn überhaupt mal, im internet.
so wird es auch mit silstar sein! bin übrigens stolzer und sehr zufriedener besitzer einer silstar evolution series heavy feeder! die rute würde ich für nichts in der welt hergeben!

tja meine lieben, dafür sind in anderen ländern marken wie zebco, sänger und co. in vergessenheit geraten! kennt und will in der gegend kein mensch haben!


----------



## udoopn (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



> Die Smaragd - grüne ? Ich habe sie noch.....:vik:



Meine hatte ein EDELES Blau. :vik:


----------



## turm13 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ich habe eine grüne (was ist smaragd-grün?) 5m - Stippe mitten aus dem Mincio Stausee in Italien gefischt. Komplett mit Pose und Karpfen. Heißt ich bin auch ein stolzer Besitzer, Einsatzgebiet ist nun Köderfische stippen. Wunderbares Teil


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hallo,
ich vermute da ist nur der Name übriggeblieben, wie es so oft bei Firmeninsolvenzen der Fall ist, schade eigentlich, die haben echt gute Sachen gemacht!



> tja meine lieben, dafür sind in anderen ländern marken wie zebco, sänger und co. in vergessenheit geraten! kennt und will in der gegend kein mensch haben!


Was heißt in Vergessenheit geraten? Das sind ja nunmal wirklich keine "Traditionsunternehmen"! Und ich frage mich wieso der Scheiß von denen nur in Deutschland verramscht wird!?|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## melis (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Was heißt in Vergessenheit geraten? Das sind ja nunmal wirklich keine "Traditionsunternehmen"! Und ich frage mich wieso der Scheiß von denen nur in Deutschland verramscht wird!?|rolleyes


Wenn du das als Scheiß ansiehst hast du keine Ahnung.


----------



## again (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hehe , bräuchte auch ne Silstar meine wurde von nem Ungeheuer in nen See reingezogen .Das hat geplatscht , war wie ne Bomben explosion.Hab ``ES `` leider nicht gesehen .Sehr kleiner Haken lag 10 cm vom Ufer weg.


----------



## Tewi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



melis schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Scheiß ansiehst hast du keine Ahnung.



och menno, lasst uns doch nicht wieder mit dem Mist anfagen!!!|krach:


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

moin..

interessanter thread...#6

vielleicht kann man so eine art liste 
der besseren artikel von silstar machen( ebay) ?

ich weiss nur von einigen guten produkten,

bis wann haben die produziert (deutschland)?
gab es spezielle top serien?(ruten)

greetz
lars


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



> Wenn du das als Scheiß ansiehst hast du keine Ahnung.


Tja, dann hab ich keine Ahnung, du hast recht und ich meine Ruhe...|rolleyes
Viel Spass weiterhin mit den "Qualitätsprodukten" der besagten Firmen, besonders mit den Rollen!#6

Ich kauf da lieber 15Jahre alte Silstar Sachen!


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Silstar Multimatch wahr eine gute Rute.

Silstar Tactic 11m 680gr gebaut um 1994 super leichte steife Steck Kopfe.

lg


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

@lars
Die Rollen sind fast alle gut, von der Qualität ähnlich wie die von der "alten DAM".
Das einzige auf was man bei manchen Modellen aufpassen mußte war asureichend Schmierung und Reinigung, da die Fertigungstoleranzen sehr klein sind (was ja eigentlch ziemlich gut ist) laufen bei mangelnder Schmierung die Rollen schwer oder der Bügel klappt nicht um wenn Dreck dazwischen ist. Aber da mußte schon wirklich ein extremer "Wartungsmuffel" sein.
Ich habe mehrere Silstar Rollen und die leben nach jahrelanger Nutzung und schlechter Wartung alle noch und laufen auch noch gut!
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

moin

ich kenne die et/bt serie.. das waren gute rollen
auch die  älteren baitrunner waren top

die ex serie aus metall 
war auch im  unteren mittelklasse bereich voll in ordnung

von ruten weiss ich leider nicht  so viel'

greetz
lars


----------



## Alek (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

hallo, wollte mal den thread wieder aktivieren, meine frau hat mir aus dem "nahen südlichen südosten" hehe mir ne schnur besorgt, die SILSTAR Senzor Extra Power  15 er mit ... aufgepasst  4,1 Kg
Stärke, klar man ist skeptisch, da unsere deutschen schnüre oder allgemein gesagt, die Okzident schnüre nicht so stark sind, ich hab sie mal zuhause getestet, und für eine 15 er schnur scheint sie wirklich wie ne 15 zu sein, bei zug, hab ich mal ordentlich mal gezogen, und die hält sicher ihre 4 kilo!
bin mal gespannt, wie es mit den forellen und barschen funzen wird...


----------



## Angelfreund Mayen (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ich hab noch eine Jahresrute Silstar BORON Royal mit den vergoldeten Ringen.Es ist eine limitierte Auflage von 1985 von insgesammt 2000 Exemplaren.Meine hat die Nummer 0304 und eine Länge von 3,85m.Die Rute ist fast neuwertig.Kann mir vieleicht einer sagen was so ein teil heute Wert ist?


----------



## cafabu (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Moinsen,
mir ahnt so ganz dunkel, das Silstar.de damals von Noris Shakespeare übernommen wurde. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Carsten


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Moin 

Ich habe noch ein paar X-Citter Brandungsruten für mich sehr gut#6.Auch die Traverse-X waren top.#6als Spinnruten.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Silstar gibt es immer noch, bloß nicht in Deutschland bzw. explizit für den deutschen Markt!
Ich glaube, dass das deshalb so ist, weil man keinen Generalvertrieb für Deutschland mehr hat, möchte etc.
Der Markt ist wohl zu klein und zu voll mit Konkurrenz, schließlich kämpfen ja einige auf dem deutschen Markt um's überleben(z.B. Balzer, Jenzi...), andere haben den Kampf schon verloren(Exori).

Vereinzelt bekommt man aber auch hierzulande aktuelle Ware, aus dem aktuellen Silstar- Programm zu kaufen, ein Beispiel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SILSTAR-Cycl...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item19d0e16cc8


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hi, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann ging silstar anfang der 90er in eurostar über und verschwand dann irgendwann vom deutschen markt.

ich habe auch noch eine rute und zwar eine carp-o-loop 3,50m mit einem wg um die 100g.

das ist meine ultimative aalrute, weil sensibel in der spitze bei der bissanzeige und kompromisslos hart im gesammten rest um einen aal ohne viel aufwand aus der rheinströmung zu leiern.

einzig den spitzenring habe ich getauscht da der originale nicht gut mit geflochtener auskam.

gruss

P.S.: sollte jemand eine carp-o-loop rumstehen haben und nicht mehr brauchen, ich bin ein dankbarer abnehmer.


----------



## Gohann (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe noch ein paar X-Citter Brandungsruten für mich sehr gut#6.Auch die Traverse-X waren top.#6als Spinnruten.
> 
> Gruss Jochen.



Mir wurden damals die Silstar Produkte als Sachen eines Tochterunternehmens von Shakepeare verkauft. Das war Anfang der 90ger Jahre. Bin immer noch in Besitz einer TraverseX Winkel Picker und einer TraverseX Karpfenrute 3,6m Lang WG 1 3/4 lbs, die ich zum Hechtangeln nutze. Absolut unverwüstliches Gerät!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> mir ahnt so ganz dunkel, das Silstar.de damals von Noris Shakespeare übernommen wurde. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> Carsten




Noris Shakespeare hat sich mitte der 80er vom Deutschen Markt zurückgezogen. Teile der Produktpalette wurden von der damals neu gegründeten Firma Silstar weiter in Deutschland vertrieben. Was draus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> diese Webseite sagt etwas anderes.
> Weiß nur nicht ob der für Deutschland genannte Vertriebler noch aktiv ist:


Für Deutschland wird da Westline genannt. Ich habe den Westline Katalog hier. Von Silstar sind da genau 3 Rutenserien drin, sonst nichts.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



42er barsch schrieb:


> Hi, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann ging silstar anfang der 90er in eurostar über und verschwand dann irgendwann vom deutschen markt...



so weiß ich das auch noch und entweder bestand Silstar in anderen Teilen der Welt entweder weiterhin oder tauchte dort später wieder unter dem Namen Silstar auf.

Die Traverse X- Sachen fand ich auch gut, vorallem den Winklepicker. Die Silstar Powerwindserie war auch gut, wenngleich sich die Spitzen gerne verzogen. Die Spitze meiner Powerwind Matchrute zeigte z.B. gen Himmel.
Bei den Rollen war die Silstar CX 25 oder 30 klasse. Diese kleine Heckbremsrolle hatte die Besonderheit, dass die Bremse so weit geöffnet werden konnte, dass der Fisch bei geschlossenem Bügel, gegen die Bremse, so widerstandsfrei Schnur nehmen konnte, wie es heute bei keiner Freilaufrolle möglich ist. Das hatte nur die kleinste Rolle dieses Modells, die CX 35 und CX 40 zum Beispiel nicht. Ich nutze diesen Umstand quasi als Freilauf und zum Anschlagen hielt ich die Spule mit der linken Hand fest, um danach eilig die Bremse hinten zu zudrehen.
Das beste von Silstar waren aber wohl die Diaflex- Ruten, bei Shimanski gab es das dann später unter dem Namen Diaflash.


----------



## thanatos (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

was ihr euch für´n kopp macht um solche vertriebsfirmen,shakespeare
hatte sich nicht zurückgezogen ,sondern sein deutsches management 
ist mit kundenlisten und allem pipapo zu silstar gewechselt,shakes mußte
dann erst wieder neue partner in de suchen war damals die assa-sport.
irgendwann in den 90ern ist der laden wie auch dam von holländern
übernommen worden.als verbraucher merkt man das eigendlich nicht,
da oft der name bestehen bleibt.die produkte gibt es bei anderen vertreibern
in gleicher qualität mit anderer aufmachung auch man muß es nur herausfinden


----------



## liby (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Tach ihr Petri Jünger! aber was ist denn nun aus SILSTAR geworden? Habe die Möglichkeit für lau an über 6 Ruten und 12 Rollen zu kommen. Ich kenne mich leider nur nicht besondes gut damit aus! Habe selbst auch noch aus alten Tagen eine 4,20 Stippe und  2 funktionstüchtige EX 2200-040. Wer kann mir helfen!


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Was für Ruten? Die Rollen sind uninteressant!


----------



## Micha85 (19. Februar 2013)

Hier in Westfalen sagt man:'Wenn für Lau, dann Jau.' 

Wegwerfen kannste immernoch.

Geschrieben auf einem Handy mit so einer ollen App.


----------



## liby (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Silstar graphite Zander 40-80g, Wfgew; Silstar Graphite 3,60m 3 teilig, bis 20gr Wfgew.(Match), Silstar Dia Flex Tele 3,60m, 6-teilig mit 10-30gr.Wfgew; Silstar Boron Royal (Jahresrute 1985 Limitiert!) 20-40gr-Wfgew 6-teilige Tele; Ist da was schickes bei?


----------



## liby (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hallo Andal! Eine Frage hab ich noch: Warum sind die Rollen uninteressant? Die alten Knatterdinger die ich habe sind echt zuverlässig!


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Die Rollen können ja durchaus noch gut funktionieren, es waren aber nie wirklich hochwertige Teile. Damals Massenware, die heute keine Preise mehr erzielt. Wenn du sie fischen willst, dann nur zu,

Die Ruten waren seinerzeit nicht billig und sind auch heute noch vollwertige Angelgeräte. Sie haben zwar keine modernen schnellen Aktionen, aber es gibt noch viele Angler, die genau das an ihnen schätzen. Für die Diaflex und die Jahresrute kannst du  sogar noch einen ordentlichen Preis erzielen, wenn du einen Sammler findest. Ich würde sie aber alle behalten und selber fischen.


----------



## rogumatt (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Askari hat im 2013er Katalog wieder 2 Silstar Rollen und eine günstige einfache Telerute im Programm. 
Keine Ahnung, ob das orginale Nachfolger der ehemals weit verbreiteten Marke Silstar sind.
Ist mir nur aufgefallen, als der neue Katalog kam.


----------



## liby (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! hat mir durchaus geholfen!


----------



## Eggi 1 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Habe Ende der 90er Jahre ebenfalls eine Silstar Feeder-Rute mit
3 Wechselspitzen gekauft. Silstar war einer der wenigen Anbieter,
die diese Ruten als Tele-Ruten vertrieb. Ist bis heute noch eine
meiner Lieblingsruten. Habe bis jetzt die Wechselspitzen nie benötigt,
weil die Standardspitze keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen hat, trotz
unzähliger Würfe mit Futterkörben.
Die passende Rolle mit Frontbremse läuft auch noch wie geschmiert.


----------



## Plötze2000 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Klasse Thread!

Habe ebenfalls noch herrliche 2 Teleruten in 3,60 u. 4,20m die zwar schon seit langem ein Stillleben bei mir im Keller fristen aber allein aus nostalgischen Gründen nun nicht mehr verkaufen möchte. Für mich war die Marke damals ein Anbieter mit wirklich schönen u.  innovativen Produkten. Schade das es nichts mehr Neues gibt.


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Silstar war mal großer Rutenhersteller in Korea ,die auch für andere Firmen
Ruten gebaut haben und warscheinlich immer noch bauen.Ihre Vertriebsfirma
in Deutschland ist so aufgekommen das sie das Management von Shakespeare abgeworben hatten.Von vielen Firmen existiert eh nur noch der
Namen,z.B.DEGA,DAM und einige sind total verschwunden ,in den meisten
Fällen ist Angelgerätehandel nur ein Zweig von Kapitalgesellschaften da 
schaut man eh nicht hinter die Kulissen.Der Markenname ist doch oft nur
Image um den Preis etwas nach oben zu drücken 
Nicht überall wo Katze draufsteht ist Pferdefleisch drinnen ..oder so änlich????


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



liby schrieb:


> Silstar graphite Zander 40-80g, Wfgew; Silstar Graphite 3,60m 3 teilig, bis 20gr Wfgew.(Match), Silstar Dia Flex Tele 3,60m, 6-teilig mit 10-30gr.Wfgew; Silstar Boron Royal (Jahresrute 1985 Limitiert!) 20-40gr-Wfgew 6-teilige Tele; Ist da was schickes bei?



Schade, keine Diaflex- Steckrute dabei.#c
'Ne Diaflex- Spinn- Match oder Grundrute(Steckrute versteht sich) wärst du ganz schnell los!


----------



## dark (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Wusste gar nicht das Sihlstar mal so beliebt war?. Ich hab eine Sihlstar Matchrute (3.90m, Steck), Sihlstar Diaflex Kevlar (oder so |kopfkrat ), mit schönem Korkgriff und Schiebrollenhaltern. War damals der einzige Anbieter, als ich eine Matchrute mit auch entsprechender Beringung wollte. Ok, sie war damals teuer. Aber dass sie immer noch so hochgelobt wird, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ein Grund mehr, sie zu behalten! |supergri


----------



## reticulatus (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hi Leute,

Silstar war soweit mir bekannt von etwa  1984-1995 ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, welches im Frühjahr 1996 an  eine holländische Trading Company verkauft wurde.
Selbige Trading Company wurde allerdings auch Ende 1996 oder Anfang 1997 als Komplettpaket verkauft und Silstar verschwand erstmal aus dem europäischen Markt.

2009 wurde die Marke Silstar auf Grund  dem Interesse einiger Großhändler wieder für Händler und Angler  zugänglich, war sie doch für 12 Jahre verschwunden und ist seitdem in  diversen Geschäften wieder erhältlich.

Ich selbst hatte von Silstar einige  Raubfischruten bzw Bootsruten und auch die passenden Rollen dazu, war  mit dem Tackle zufrieden, war es doch auch erschwinglicher und robuster  als diverse andere bekannte Marken, so zumindest Mitte bis Ende der  1980´er Jahre, Anfang der 1990´er war allerdings ein anderer Trend zu  beobachten.
Die Preise stiegen, das Material blieb gleich und es gab keine Verbesserungen.

Meiner Meinung nach hatte Silstar den  Sprung nach anderen Anforderungen und Verbesserungen verpaßt, weshalb  ich davon auch nichts mehr habe, wie soviele andere  Angelgerätehersteller auch, welche entweder jetzt komplett von der  Bildfläche verschwunden sind oder letztendlich von anderen Herstellern  übernommen wurden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ein paar Artikel von Silstar werden von dem Grosshändler Westline vertrieben. Ist jetzt aber nichts dabei, was man unbedingt haben muss...


----------



## tpx007 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ich habe heute eine 

Silstar GT Carp 3596-360 Traverse x - 3,60 m Steckrute

geschenkt bekommen.
Für welche Angeltechnik ist diese Rute geeignet?#d
Für Rückmeldungen bedanke ich mich im voraus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tkni2003 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Nach meiner Info hat DAM Silstar einverleibt. Eine silstar matchrute   3861-420 graphite neuwertig steht bei mir noch rum. Bei Intresse melden.


----------



## KölnerAngler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



tkni2003 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Info hat DAM Silstar einverleibt. Eine silstar matchrute   3861-420 graphite neuwertig steht bei mir noch rum. Bei Intresse melden.



Preis?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



tkni2003 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Info hat DAM Silstar einverleibt.



Silstar betreibt nur noch im Heimatland Korea mit Angelzeug Handel, vorwiegend im sehr hochwertigen Kopfrutenbereich.
Die DAM hat damit herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hallo,
die Carp würde man heute als Schleien, oder schwere Floatrute bezeichnen. Für dieses Einsatzgebiet ist sie immer noch sehr gut. Silstar hat gerade im Friedfischbereich sehr gute Ruten gebaut. Meine Frau fischt 2 Silstarruten als Schleienruten. 3-teilig/Action B/glaube 40gr. Wurfgewicht. Die Ruten bieten auch einem Karpfen genügend Parolie. Gebraucht werden die Match und Karpfenruten gut gehandelt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rippi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Preis?


Hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Hast du den Preis erfahren können?


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Wen interessiert heute noch ne "Marke" sind doch nur noch Sparten irgend welcher Kapitalgesellschaften .


----------



## KölnerAngler (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



rippi schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Hast du den Preis erfahren können?


Noch nix gehört


----------



## ostseeaal (10. März 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*






Neu.Mit Ersatzspule.Kannst haben auch wenn der Beitrag uralt ist. 14€


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

....|kopfkrat


----------



## NomBre (17. April 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Silstar Esprit Tele in 3.20m, Smaragdgrün-blau und Kork Griff. Angel damit hauptsächlich Friedfische mit Pose oder auf Grund. Rolle ist eine Quantum X-irgendwas auch schon Asbach Uralt aber läuft und läuft.
Material ist sicherlich gute 18 Jahre alt, aber ich fange damit immernoch gerne!!!
Das beste ist, sie war mal ein Geburtstagsgeschenk in meiner Kindheit. Möchte die Rute einfach gegen nix eintauschen! 

So sieht sie aus:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Die Rute, die man auf "deinem" Bild sieht, ist ganz sicher nicht 18 Jahre alt.
Sieht man allein schon am klitzekleinen Markenschriftzug, der war damals deutlich größer.
Ähnliches bei der Lackierung des Stockes, solche Lackierungen wurden zu der Zeit gar nicht verwendet
Wäre sie aus der Zeit um 1995-2000, hätte sie den damals typischen bei Teleruten verbauten Tennisschlägergriff oder eben Moosgummi.
Kork hat Silstar meines Wissens zu dem Zeitpunkt nie an günstigen Teleruten verbaut.

PS: Nächstes Mal geschickter nach nem Bild googlen, die Rute war ne Promotion Aktion 2015 von der poln. Verkaufsplattform Allegro.
Ne Billigrute für den osteuropäischen Markt, basierend auf einem original Silstar-Modell Anfang der 90er Jahre, lediglich anders lackiert und anderer Griff.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hab auch noch ein Schätzchen  aus Anfang der 90 er dieser Marke in meinem Gebrauch.
War seiner Zeit die erste Steckrute( Match) die ich mal gekauft habe.
Silstar GT MatchTraverse X
Hat alles mitgemacht was ich mit dem Teil angstelllt habe.#6
Sieht zwar nur noch selten das Wasser aber bei bestimmten Bedingungen möchte ich das Teil nicht missen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (19. April 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein Schätzchen  aus Anfang der 90 er dieser Marke in meinem Gebrauch.
> War seiner Zeit die erste Steckrute( Match) die ich mal gekauft habe.
> Silstar GT MatchTraverse X
> Hat alles mitgemacht was ich mit dem Teil angstelllt habe.#6
> Sieht zwar nur noch selten das Wasser aber bei bestimmten Bedingungen möchte ich das Teil nicht missen.




 der traverse x match rute tele version trauere ich heute noch nach . die wurde mir mal geklaut.


----------



## heinzi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein Schätzchen  aus Anfang der 90 er dieser Marke in meinem Gebrauch.
> War seiner Zeit die erste Steckrute( Match) die ich mal gekauft habe.
> Silstar GT MatchTraverse X
> Hat alles mitgemacht was ich mit dem Teil angstelllt habe.#6
> Sieht zwar nur noch selten das Wasser aber bei bestimmten Bedingungen möchte ich das Teil nicht missen.



Die Rute hatte ich auch lange Zeit benutzt. War ein Superteil zum Forellenangeln. #h


----------



## NomBre (19. April 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Rute, die man auf "deinem" Bild sieht, ist ganz sicher nicht 18 Jahre alt.
> Sieht man allein schon am klitzekleinen Markenschriftzug, der war damals deutlich größer.
> Ähnliches bei der Lackierung des Stockes, solche Lackierungen wurden zu der Zeit gar nicht verwendet
> Wäre sie aus der Zeit um 1995-2000, hätte sie den damals typischen bei Teleruten verbauten Tennisschlägergriff oder eben Moosgummi.
> ...



Ja, ich habe das Bild gegoogelt.
Nein, die Rute ist sicher von 2000 +-2 Jahre! #h#c


----------



## Tiefflug (28. April 2017)

Hallo,
Ich selber Fische noch einige Teile von Silstar, habe mehrere Modelle der x-citer Match Serie und Graphit sowie die diaflash carp. Nutze sie sehr gerne. Hab heute eine westline Rute in der Hand gehabt. Hatte direkt den Eindruck ne silstarrute in der Hand zu halten. Ich glaube das Silstar wirklich hinter den westlineruten steckt.

Bin auf der Suche nach ner alten Silstar-rolle. Und zwar hätte ich gerne ne zweite BT25. Wenn jemand noch so nen "Schlüsselanhänger" rumliegen hat und ihn los werden möchte, würde ich mich über Angebote freuen


----------



## Fairplay61 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hallo zusammen

Eine *Alte Silstar* habe ich auch noch und sie auch im Gebrauch


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Moin, hab eine Silstar professional 3155-500, aber keine Angaben über das Wurfgewicht. Kennt jemand diese Rute?

MfG Simon


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ist das die Multi Mesh? Dann wären es 5-15 Gramm.


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Ist eine Sil Star professional 3155-500
High density strong carbon 
Sec.:6 Length: 5,00M Action: A5-15
Deluxe Graphite


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Action: A5-15



Da steht doch das Wurfgewicht.


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da steht doch das Wurfgewicht.


Aha, dachte immer Action hat mit der Biegsamkeit der Rute zu tun. Danke!

MfG Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Gab früher mal die Aktionen A (spitzenbetont) bis D (vollparabolisch) und die Zahl dahinter gab dann den  WG-Bereich an.

Soll in Deinem Fall also eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion und einem WG-Breich von 5 - 15 Gramm sein..


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Rute!


----------



## rainerkoch1895 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Hallo zusammen, das war schon seiner Zeit gutes Angelzeug.
Ich hab immer noch eine Silstar UF10  auf der Friedfischrute. Denke sie wird mich noch überleben.......
Mit Geflochtener hat sie so ihre Probleme,das weiß ich jetzt und fische Mono....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Stammt wohl aus noch aus "vor-geflochtener-Zeit" und muss das daher auch nicht können, würd ich mal schätzen

Geiles Stück!


----------



## rainerkoch1895 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Absolut zuverlässig ,insbesondere die Bremse arbeitet tadellos !


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Silstar - Was ist aus der Marke geworden?*

Schätzungsweise Mitte 90er bis Anfang 2000 würde ich sagen.
Vorher waren Aluspulen eher selten anzutreffen, da war eher Graphite stark in Mode.
Die Kurbel mit ihrem gegenseitigen Balanceknubbel erinnert mich stark an die DAM VSI aus Ende der 90er.


----------

